# FreeBSD on Samsung NC20?



## platanthera (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi,
Before buying that very nice VIA Nano/VX800 based mini-notebook I'd like to know whether the hardware is supported by FreeBSD..

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 19, 2009)

you can buy it with money back guarantee and try


----------



## platanthera (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, I gave it a trial..


acpi doesn't work and has to be disabled in order to boot
networking doesn't work
padlock doesn't work ('no ACE support')
SpeedStep doesn't work

and here's the the dmesg output

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE #0: Thu Jan  1 14:37:25 UTC 2009
    [email]root@logan.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: VIA Nano processor U2250@1300+MHz (1596.02-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "CentaurHauls"  Id = 0x6f2  Stepping = 2
  Features=0xafc9fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,CLFLUSH,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x6389<SSE3,MON,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR>
real memory  = 938278912 (894 MB)
avail memory = 900153344 (858 MB)
MPTable: <VIA      VX800       >
ioapic0: Assuming intbase of 0
ioapic1: Assuming intbase of 24
ioapic0 <Version 0.3> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
ioapic1 <Version 0.3> irqs 24-47 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ath_hal: 0.9.20.3 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
pcib0: <MPTable Host-PCI bridge> pcibus 0 on motherboard
pci0: <PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff,0xfc000000-0xfcffffff,0xf8000000-0xfbffffff irq 16 at device 1.0 on pci0
pcib1: <MPTable PCI-PCI bridge> irq 31 at device 3.0 on pci0
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
ath0: <Atheros 5424/2424> mem 0xfd000000-0xfd00ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
ath0: [ITHREAD]
ath0: unable to attach hardware; HAL status 13
device_attach: ath0 attach returned 6
pcib2: <MPTable PCI-PCI bridge> irq 39 at device 3.1 on pci0
pci2: <PCI bus> on pcib2
pci2: <network, ethernet> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <memory, flash> at device 13.0 (no driver attached)
atapci0: <VIA ATA controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x4460-0x446f at device 15.0 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0x4400-0x441f irq 20 at device 16.0 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <VIA UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci1: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0x4420-0x443f irq 22 at device 16.1 on pci0
uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> on uhci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <VIA UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci2: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0x4440-0x445f irq 21 at device 16.2 on pci0
uhci2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
usb2: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> on uhci2
usb2: USB revision 1.0
uhub2: <VIA UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <VIA VT6202 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfd404800-0xfd4048ff irq 23 at device 16.4 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb3: waiting for BIOS to give up control
usb3: EHCI version 1.0
usb3: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb0 usb1 usb2
usb3: <VIA VT6202 USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb3: USB revision 2.0
uhub3: <VIA EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
umass0: <Kingston DataTraveler 2.0, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 2> on uhub3
umass1: <vendor 0x05e3 USB Storage, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.14, addr 3> on uhub3
ugen0: <Vimicro Corp. Namuga 1.3M Webcam, class 239/2, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 4> on uhub3
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 17.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pci0: <multimedia> at device 20.0 (no driver attached)
cpu0 on motherboard
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor CentaurHauls, msr 80e101708000f16
device_attach: est0 attach returned 6
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xce7ff,0xce800-0xcf7ff,0xdf000-0xdffff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
sio0: type 8250 or not responding
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <PNP0c01> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <PNP0303> can't assign resources (port)
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (memory)
unknown: <PNP0c02> can't assign resources (memory)
psmcpnp0: irq resource info is missing; assuming irq 12
ugen1: <Broadcom Corp BCM92045NMD, class 224/1, rev 2.00/3.54, addr 2> on uhub2
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1596018136 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
md0: Preloaded image </boot/mfsroot> 4423680 bytes at 0xc0d7f830
ad0: 152627MB <SAMSUNG HM160HI HH100-06> at ata0-master UDMA33
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s1 is ntfs/RECOVERY.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s3 is ntfs/TEMP_PART01.
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 device 
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 3817MB (7818240 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 486C)
cd0 at umass-sim1 bus 1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4244N 1.02> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 40.000MB/s transfers
cd0: cd present [113090 x 2048 byte records]
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider cd0 is iso9660/FreeBSD_LiveFS.
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/md0
```


----------



## vermaden (Mar 22, 2009)

platanthera said:
			
		

> [*]SpeedStep doesn't work


This is VIA CPU, only Intel CPUs have SpeedStep.


----------



## mesouug (Aug 19, 2009)

```
acpi doesn't work and has to be disabled in order to boot
networking doesn't work
padlock doesn't work ('no ACE support')
SpeedStep doesn't work
```

Any ideas how fix problems with ACPI?
marvell yukon 88E8040 network adapter working fine... I used 8.0 BETA2 kernel to start it and install freebsd...
SpeedStep doesn't work because we can't start system with ACPI support.


----------



## Parad1se (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi,

A friend of mine has a NC20 and wanted me to put FreeBSD on it..
Took me a couple of hours to troubleshoot the damn ACPI and find a found a workable solution for it.

The problem seems like the pci config space gets corrupted and the whole house of cards collapses at pci0.

Add the following to /boot/loader.conf to make ACPI work.

```
debug.acpi.disabled="sysresource"
```


----------



## Parad1se (Jun 23, 2010)

A litle update..
The laptop is still compiling gnome2 meta port 

I used the port snapshot so i can build moonlight 2 and stuff without any dependency problems and build it all from scratch. 

dmesg

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p3 #2: Sun Jun 20 19:59:06 UTC 2010
    paradise@Nano:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/Samsung
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: VIA Nano processor U2250@1300+MHz (1596.01-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "CentaurHauls"  Id = 0x6f2  Stepping = 2
  Features=0xafc9fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,CLFLUSH,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x63a9<SSE3,MON,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR>
  VIA Padlock Features=0x70dcc<RNG,AES,AES-CTR,SHA1,SHA256>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
avail memory = 2029219840 (1935 MB)
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <SECCSD LH43STAR> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x4008-0x400b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x10> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci_link6: BIOS IRQ 3 for 0.16.INTC is invalid
pci_link7: BIOS IRQ 5 for 0.16.INTD is invalid
pci_link6: BIOS IRQ 3 for 0.16.INTC is invalid
pci_link7: BIOS IRQ 5 for 0.16.INTD is invalid
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib0: no PRT entry for 0.3.INTA
pcib0: no PRT entry for 0.3.INTB
pci0: <base peripheral, interrupt controller> at device 0.5 (no driver attached)
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff,0xf4000000-0xf4ffffff,0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff irq 10 at device 1.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 7 at device 3.0 on pci0
ACPI Warning: \\_SB_.PCI0.PE0C._PRT: Return Package type mismatch at index 2 - found [NULL Object Descriptor], expected Integer/Reference 20090521 nspredef-1058
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib1: error: invalid hard-wired IRQ of 0
ath0: <Atheros 5424/2424> mem 0xf5000000-0xf500ffff irq 7 at device 0.0 on pci1
ath0: [ITHREAD]
ath0: AR2425 mac 14.2 RF5424 phy 7.0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 7 at device 3.1 on pci0
ACPI Warning: \\_SB_.PCI0.PE1C._PRT: Return Package type mismatch at index 2 - found [NULL Object Descriptor], expected Integer/Reference 20090521 nspredef-1058
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib2: error: invalid hard-wired IRQ of 0
mskc0: <Marvell Yukon 88E8040 Fast Ethernet> port 0x5000-0x50ff mem 0xf5100000-0xf5103fff irq 7 at device 0.0 on pci2
msk0: <Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon FE+ Id 0xb8 Rev 0x00> on mskc0
msk0: disabling jumbo frame support
msk0: Ethernet address: 00:13:77:e6:fc:53
miibus0: <MII bus> on msk0
e1000phy0: <Marvell 88E3016 10/100 Fast Ethernet PHY> PHY 0 on miibus0
e1000phy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
mskc0: [FILTER]
pci0: <memory, flash> at device 13.0 (no driver attached)
atapci0: <VIA ATA controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x4460-0x446f at device 15.0 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0x4400-0x441f irq 10 at device 16.0 on pci0
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus0: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> on uhci0
uhci1: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0x4420-0x443f irq 11 at device 16.1 on pci0
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usbus1: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> on uhci1
uhci2: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0x4440-0x445f irq 9 at device 16.2 on pci0
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
usbus2: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> on uhci2
ehci0: <VIA VT6202 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf5404800-0xf54048ff irq 9 at device  16.4 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3: <VIA VT6202 USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 17.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
hdac0: <VIA VT8251/8237A High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xf5400000-0xf5403fff irq 11 at device 20.0 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20090624_0136
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x75 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xcf000-0xcffff,0xdf000-0xdffff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1596011536 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
acpi_acad0: acline initialization start
ad0: 152627MB <Seagate ST9160823ASG 3.AAB> at ata0-master UDMA33
acpi_acad0: On Line
acpi_acad0: acline initialization done, tried 1 times
battery0: battery initialization start
battery0: battery initialization done, tried 1 times
ugen0.1: <VIA> at usbus0
uhub0: <VIA UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <VIA> at usbus1
uhub1: <VIA UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <VIA> at usbus2
uhub2: <VIA UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <VIA> at usbus3
uhub3: <VIA EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC272
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC272 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC272 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
Root mount waiting for: usbus3 usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
ugen0.2: <Logitech> at usbus0
ums0: <Logitech USB Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/4.00, addr 2> on usbus0
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
ugen3.2: <Vimicro Corp.> at usbus3
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x067b> at usbus1
uplcom0: <vendor 0x067b product 0x2303, class 0/0, rev 1.10/2.02, addr 2> on usbus1
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
```

Few errors (i can fix in the AML by commenting out 3 lines) but they don't seem to matter.

ACPI

```
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S3 S4 S5
hw.acpi.power_button_state: S5
hw.acpi.sleep_button_state: S3
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: NONE
hw.acpi.standby_state: NONE
hw.acpi.suspend_state: S3
hw.acpi.sleep_delay: 1
hw.acpi.s4bios: 0
hw.acpi.verbose: 1
hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.handle_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.reset_video: 0
hw.acpi.acline: 1
hw.acpi.battery.life: 100
hw.acpi.battery.time: -1
hw.acpi.battery.state: 0
hw.acpi.battery.units: 1
hw.acpi.battery.info_expire: 5
hw.acpi.thermal.min_runtime: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.polling_rate: 10
hw.acpi.thermal.user_override: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 60.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.active: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.passive_cooling: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.thermal_flags: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._PSV: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._HOT: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._CRT: 95.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._ACx: 55.0C -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TC1: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TC2: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TSP: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1.temperature: 60.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1.active: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1.passive_cooling: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1.thermal_flags: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1._PSV: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1._HOT: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1._CRT: 95.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1._ACx: -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1._TC1: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1._TC2: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1._TSP: -1
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest: C1
```

Xorg running fine with openchrome driver (didn't test any 3D yet.. waiting on the build of the gnome2 meta port first)


----------



## Parad1se (Jun 23, 2010)

CPU Frequency works. 


```
dev.cpu.0.%desc: ACPI CPU
dev.cpu.0.%driver: cpu
dev.cpu.0.%location: handle=\_PR_.CPU0
dev.cpu.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=none _UID=0
dev.cpu.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.0.freq: 1400
dev.cpu.0.freq_levels: 1400/14000 1300/13000 1200/12000 1100/11000 1000/10000 900/9000 800/8000 700/7000 600/6000 500/5000 400/4000 300/3000 200/2000 100/1000
dev.cpu.0.cx_supported: C1/1 C2/1
dev.cpu.0.cx_lowest: C1
dev.cpu.0.cx_usage: 100.00% 0.00% last 500us
```


```
Nano# sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq=100
dev.cpu.0.freq: 1400 -> 100
Nano# sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq=1400
dev.cpu.0.freq: 100 -> 1400
```

Link aggregation works prefect.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2010)

Please use [code] tags instead of [quote] for system output.

[thread=8816]Sticky: Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums[/thread]


----------



## Parad1se (Jun 24, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Please use [code] tags instead of [quote] for system output.
> 
> [thread=8816]Sticky: Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums[/thread]


[/quote]

Oops.. sorry about that.

Build is done. I did some more testing.

Camera, Bluetooth and Sound all work.

Suspending works half.. it suspends but no comming back from it.
I didn't test the SD card yet.


----------



## mesouug (Jul 4, 2010)

At last I've managed to install my dear FreeBSD on this damn laptop.
I can also confirm that wireless is working fine.
Any help with camera and bluetooth will be appreciated.


----------



## fwaggle (Jul 4, 2010)

I think once you sort out ACPI, padlock(4) should work fine. I have an older C7-D and padlock works fantastic on it... just not enough to make up for what a crap CPU it is.


----------



## mesouug (Jul 4, 2010)

fwaggle said:
			
		

> I think once you sort out ACPI, padlock(4) should work fine. I have an older C7-D and padlock works fantastic on it... just not enough to make up for what a crap CPU it is.



ACPI working is almost fine. Even suspend is works. Backlight controls don't work. Fixing issue with backlight will fix problem with suspend, because backlight don't turns ON when OS resumes.

Any HOWTO's about padlock will be appreciated.


----------



## platanthera (Jul 6, 2010)

You don't need ACPI to use padlock(4). Just add the following line to /boot/loader.conf

```
padlock_load="YES"
```
AES works fine. RNG doesn't seem to work. Don't know about SHA.


----------



## Parad1se (Jul 6, 2010)

Camera works with webcamd

Working on DRM for the chrome vga card
pp
(Reply is short because i'm posting from my phone)


----------



## Parad1se (Jul 6, 2010)

My friend is using his laptop already..

When he gets home from work he will turn it on so i can attempt to make the DRM driver work for his videocard.

Current status of VIA.KO (DRM)
DRM Loads but having some trouble with the PCIe bus.. (it's running in PCI modus now so not much faster then without DRM)

There's also a timer issue on the laptop. You will notice alot of runtime going backwards messages on the console.
If you set the timer on any !ACPI it will give somewhat less of these errors but they are still there.

To use the internal MIC (handy for skype and stuff) you need to adjust it on the 2nd mixer. /dev/mixer1


I also want to try and NetBSD's ACPI code.. i think NetBSD ACPI works better. (solving the pci config-space or the runtime count-back problem)


----------



## Parad1se (Jul 6, 2010)

mesouug said:
			
		

> At last I've managed to install my dear FreeBSD on this damn laptop.
> I can also confirm that wireless is working fine.
> Any help with camera and bluetooth will be appreciated.



Webcam tested with webcamd (need to load a kernel module for it)

Bluetooth works as any ng_bt device.. (if you have never used bluetooth in FreeBSD follow any of the netgraph bluetooth how-to's..)


----------



## mesouug (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for advice, I will try to configure webcamd tomorrow. I can also confirm that backlight controls works. acpi_video kernel module is working fine. But I still can't figure how to control it using GUI application. I think we need to write script to control brightness with Fn keys. And of course I still unable o figure out how to turn ON backlight after resuming from suspend. I'm sure that this problem is with backlight, because after resuming I'm able to see gnome desktop but without backlight. I think that there maybe some sort of sysctl variable, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## mesouug (Jul 6, 2010)

I've tested webcamd it works with Cheese Webcam Booth. But only without Xv and very slowwwwwww. If gstreamer is using Xv xorg crashes. And `chmod 666 /dev/video0` must be executed.


----------



## Parad1se (Jul 7, 2010)

mesouug said:
			
		

> And `chmod 666 /dev/video0` must be executed.



You can di this in devfs.conf by adding;

```
perm    /dev/video0	   0666
```


----------



## mesouug (Jul 27, 2010)

I've installed openchrome driver from svn. Revision 856. And it works good. Very good. No more problems with xv. glxgears shows me 127fps stable.
As a testing system I want to move to CURRENT Tree. I will let you know about the results of this migration.


----------



## mesouug (Jul 29, 2010)

So... I finally tested CURRENT Tree and I can say it is not very good. *via.ko* drm module isn't working right. glxgears fall down to 80fps. This result was achived with and without *via.ko* module. I do not have enough experience to deal with this problem. So any help will be appreciated.

And another question: I managed to control backlight brightness with *sysctl* parameter. How can I manipulate *hw.acpi.video.lcd0.brightness* with keyboard keys *FN+UP* and *FN+DOWN*?

P.S. I found how to enter this laptop secret bios config menu. This can be done by pressing folowing combination in bios:
[CMD="FN+F11, FN+F12, LEFT"][/CMD]


----------



## mesouug (Jul 29, 2010)

mesouug said:
			
		

> p.s. I found how to enter this laptop secret bios config menu. This can be done by pressing folowing combination in bios:


*fn+f11, fn+f12, left*


----------

